# Lafayette 2012-2013 season



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sept 29 Fall kick off race. 4:00PM. See full info in oval racing, track discussion thread. Thanks!!:wave:


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sept race*

Yes--VTA and USGT--national rules--Thanks for the call


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

info on the track


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

BATTMAN said:


> info on the track


Indoor carpet track with pit tables. Electricity available above each pit table. There is a hobby shop attached to the track. We use amb transponders with house transponders available. Coke machine available as well as snacks, all the local pizza places deliver to the track as well.
Fun family friendly atmosphere.

What else would you like to know?


----------



## James633 (Feb 4, 2012)

Address?

Road/carpet course?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

The address can be found on the website rchobbiesplus1.com

We run on-road on the carpet and change the track over for oval.


----------



## James633 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Saddly too far from Ohio


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

is this the old RC Car track? at the fairgrounds?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing saturday


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday. Come out and get those cars ready for the trophy race.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Location*

The track is at 1474 Indusrial Drive, Lafayette on the corner of Industial and McCarty Lane or north, across the street from Lafayette 7 cinema parking lot.



BATTMAN said:


> is this the old RC Car track? at the fairgrounds?


----------



## cw dude (Feb 15, 2011)

clodman765 said:


> The track is at 1474 Indusrial Drive, Lafayette on the corner of Industial and McCarty Lane or north, across the street from Lafayette 7 cinema parking lot.


if u c danzers, u went too far!!!!! lmao... 


larry, what is the price of a new rtr mini sprint?


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Mini Sprints*

Since I now have to get them from other hobby shops, I had to go to $199. on new rtr.


----------



## ebtech1997 (May 8, 2012)

*we racing saturday*

are we running road corse saturday am:wave:


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

ebtech1997 said:


> are we running road corse saturday am:wave:


You bet.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Saturday Race*

This Saturday is our kick-off race and it will start at 4:00 sharp. Anyone running late, should call ahead so we can get you entered into your heats. The computer software will not allow us to add late entries without reshuffling everyones starting position and transponder numbers, so in fairness to the group, we can not put in late entries. 

The following Saturday, we go back to our regular, 6:00 start times. See you Saturday!!!:wave:

For more race info, see the first post on the Oval track discussion, Lafayette thread.


----------

